# Mai Shiranui vs. Angel (hotness battle)



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 28, 2008)

ok so here's round 2 of the hotness KOF battles.

Mai Shiranui



vs.

Angel



Who's hotter?


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 29, 2008)

I would go with Angel. This is actually a close match IMHO.


----------



## Blue (Feb 29, 2008)

You must be joking.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 29, 2008)

Going with Mai


----------



## Vicious (Feb 29, 2008)

Im going with Angel. The way she's touching her tummy with her finger is fucken hot.


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 29, 2008)

Mai imo. For realz.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Angel since she isn't obsessed about a guy that doesn't even seem to notice her and which is the reason we can't get rid of said guy because then Mai wouldn't have a reason to be in any game but even when she is removed from one, the guy is still there, so I hate SNK so very much for that...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Angel since she isn't obsessed about a guy that doesn't even seem to notice her and which is the reason we can't get rid of said guy because then Mai wouldn't have a reason to be in any game but even when she is removed from one, the guy is still there, so I hate SNK so very much for that...



what are you talking about? Andy hasn't been in a KOF game for a super long time. and he isn't in KOF XI.

and I say this is a very hard match to call i have to think about this.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, wasn't there one game where he was in it but she wasn't?
Anyway, my vote still stands.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

uh that is hard to chose.. but my type is short haired & tanned skin.. >_>


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 29, 2008)

this is turning out really different than I thought


----------



## Sasori (Feb 29, 2008)

I...I..............I can't even decide


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasori said:


> I...I..............I can't even decide



Well, you really have to give the OP credit then, you know.
If its that hard to decide, there is no way this thread is a stomp either way, really.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Definitely Mai. No contest.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Definitely Mai. No contest.



Seriously?
You aren't even thinking about it?
I mean, this is Angel, you know.
She is pretty hot as well, if you ask me.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 2, 2008)

I say Mai is better


----------



## dr.psycho (Mar 3, 2008)

MORE PICS ARE NEEDED TO PROPERLY JUDGE!

but tanned girls IMO are sexier.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, this really is a hard choice.  I'm gonna have to go with Angel.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 3, 2008)

Moar Mai goodness...






She wins...


----------



## Amuro (Mar 3, 2008)

Mai's overrated.

Angel for me.


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 3, 2008)

Munsu, I demand that you post some Angel pics as well, in the name of fairness


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 3, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Munsu, I demand that you post some Angel pics as well, in the name of fairness



Only ones I could find...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*TRAP!*​


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 3, 2008)

...I should neg you for that...but screw it, Angel pics!


----------



## Totitos (Mar 3, 2008)

I cant decide.We need more pics


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm giving it to Angel, for a change.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 3, 2008)

Munsu said:


> imgs


...



Munsu said:


> imgs


...

...

brb 



Totitos said:


> I cant decide.We need more pics


Yes. M-m-more plz-z


----------

